# Stuart is a girl...



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

And a pregnant one at that. I feel awful that I took someone's word for it and didn't have him -um, her- taken to a vet. I was told she was a he, and so I got a male companion for him… her. Well now, she's puffed up and pear shaped and those invisible nipples aren't invisible anymore. I have no idea how far along she is, or how to take care of her, or where I'm going to take the babies when they're weaned. 
I will take all suggestions on care and rehoming! I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

If she is paired shape she is about a week or less from babies. Put her in a tank or converted plastic tub. Even new born babies can fall out of a wire cage.Feed her plenty of protein and fat like seeds, nuts. Boiled eggs, yogurts, and maybe. Bit of cooked fish.Give her paper to shred and bedding that can't tangle on the pups like yesterday's news, or fleece.They can be weaned between 4 and 5 weeks.What ever you do please do not take them to a pet store, really maybe not even a shelter. Put ads on Craigslist, and local newspapers. Make sure to charge a fee of 10 dollars per rat, and make it clear they need to go in pairs or more. Also interview potential owners to make sure they have the proper supplies and will keep in contact with you for the rats life. If you feel comfortable with it you can keep some,most, or even all the babies depending on the litter size (At lease keep a male and female for your current rats)


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you! I already have a tank to put her in, and I will separate her immediately. She also gets the protein-rich "human food" a good bit too, so that's good. I'll start putting ads out soon as well. And I planned on keeping probably a girl and two boys out of the litter. Thanks again for your help!  
I know that accidental litters are an awful problem, but I can't help but be excited for the pups to come.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought my rat was a male at first. Good thing I got help from this forum before I bought another rat, which would have been male.


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I guess it's good to know I'm not the only one. I even had one of my dad's friends, a vet tech, to look at her and she just said that she was a young male or that he'd been fixed already. I think she just based it on not being able to see her nipples… *rolls eyes*


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

It happens, I guess. Best of luck, take care.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Seeing how often this happens on the forum, I'm almost tempted to post photos of Ras' bottom just to make sure that he's indeed a he...

Keep us posted about the litter when they arrive.


----------

